# My family members - two Bracco Italiano :)



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi everybody 
I have two Bracco Italiano - male and female  We from Lithuania 
Maybe in this forum you have peoples who have this breeds dogs?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know anyone with this breed but I must say these are beautiful dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome, and yeah I don't think anyone here has one but I love this breed. Your's are gorgeous.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to DF!
You have beautiful dogs. I love the coloring.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome pictures and beautiful dogs.


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for nice words 
We have little Bracco's puppys, now they are six days old


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD Puppies!!! I am in love. 
If your looking to get rid of one.....:becky:


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

ohhhh my goodness. i am in love. Head over heels in love.

gimme. gimme. gimme.

ETA: I might have just found my new favorite breed.


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, they are so beautifull  I all days siting in bad with thems and see how fast they groowing 
Are you want more puppys photos


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Your dogs and pups are great. I do not know the breed , but I just love those ears flying in the wind as they run.
Your picture are very good, and we like all of them.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. More pictures!


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

I have so many photos thems


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

i haven't heard much of the breed, but they're gorgeous! those photos of the puppies are precious.. ahh, so so so cute


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

While I've heard of the breed, I know nothing about them. All of yours are beautiful! What can you tell us about the breed?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

They're so cute! Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful dogs and puppies!


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I have never heard of the breed before and have not seen anyone else with them but thank you for sharing pictures!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous breed!


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

I glad that you like my pics 
What I say about breed  Its very friendly dogs. Friendly with all animals and all peoples  Its family dogs  I will put picture with my child 
Bracco Italiano is hunting dogs, they hunt the birds, like swiming  It not big dogs - males 63 cm, females about 57cm


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

+two said:


> ETA: I might have just found my new favorite breed.


Agreed. 

AW your little girl looks so happy with her arm draped around your dog.  SO cute.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Still quite a rare breed in the US.

We saw our first Bracco at a Rally trial a few months back. The team did very well - the dog showed a lot of focus athough like many of the gun dog breeds he did work with his head down much of the time. Do these dogs show often in Rally/Obedience in your country?


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

Still quite a rare breed in LT too 
Now in Lithuania we have 5 adult bracco Italiano and 6 little (my puppys) bracco's puppys. All dogs coming in shows and have many titles, but for now no one do Obedience


----------

